# Old blue jars prices



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

There is a local farm auction I am going to this weekend. On the internet picture listing I saw a box of 12 blue quart canning jars that look in mint condition! I can only assume they are old by the rest of the listing. My question...what is a reasonable price for the dozen?! I need a price in my head so I don't just keep bidding lol. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I personally wouldn't give more than $2 each. I have some I am putting on my garage sale & that's what I am putting on them.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Depends on who's at the sale. I've been to farm/estate sales before that were mostly men looking for equip. and picked up jars for $2/big box full. 

Good Luck! I just love auctions


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

A dime a dozen around here.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Around here, blue qts are $5, half gal blue are $25. That's CL prices. Don't know if they're selling tho.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Are you sure they are old? They have started selling blue ones again in a box that is printed to look "old timey".


----------



## alsarve (Feb 20, 2013)

I won't be certain til I look at them Sat morning. The only reason I assumed they were old is everything else at the sale is old lol. I love auctions too! Can't wait and I can't believe I got lucky to have the weekend off from subway! That never happens....


----------



## warnimct (Jul 27, 2012)

I've been at different auctions around here where they sold from $1-3 a jar. See them all the time at antique shops for $5-10


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Still use my very old blue jars for canning..Figure why save them...use them..Wouldn't pay much for them unless you intend to use them for crafts or gifts..


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The jars turned color from clear because of the chemicals used to make the glass. There are collectors out there that pay a few bucks for the blue ones. The blue are the most common. Less common and more pricey are green or yellow jars. They can go for some serious cash.

I won't pay much for used canning jars. Wide mouth quarts are $9 a dozen on sale and a dozen bands and lids cost over $4. That means new jars only are $5 a dozen. I expect used jars for half of that.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Around here a dozen quart with mouth jars are $14.99. They were $9.99 last summer but have gone up since Christmas. A box of new lids are $3.99.


----------

